
Ask HN: How do you automate the App Store Connect / Google Play Console dance? - jdonald
For each new app release, a typical app developer might upload with Application Loader, log in to App Store Connect (2FA), babysit-refresh until the icon goes from &quot;Processing&quot; to Ready, answer the question that encryption has not changed, edit the app profile, delete the old build, press + to add the new build, submit, answer more questions about the IDFA advertising identifier, then truly submit.<p>How do small teams or solo developers typically automate this? Apple provided an App Store API last year, but then which framework on GitHub is most recommended to use with it? I&#x27;m less familiar with the Google Play Console but so far the experience feels similar, so same questions apply there. In some cases does it make sense to bite the bullet and keep using the painful UX flow rather than automating?
======
throw03172019
For the encryption question, you can add ITSAppUsesNonExemptEncryption to your
info.plist so it stops asking you each time.

~~~
jdonald
Thanks. I'm using React Native + Expo for now, so the syntax there "ios": {
"config" { "usesNonExemptEncryption": false } } in app.json

------
throw03172019
Might be worth checking out Fastlane as well.

[https://fastlane.tools/](https://fastlane.tools/)

